# Solid wood best for cabinet humidor build?



## Chris222 (Jan 13, 2011)

Should I use solid wood to construct a cabinet humidor? I have heard warping or cracking may be an issue? What would be the types of wood to use and avoid when building a cabinet humidor? It will be lined with spanish cedar. Thanks!


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

I am curious on what some of the pro builders are going to say. I have seen many solid wood/ cedar lined humidors done a couple ways. Some have the hardwood sealed just internally. Some are raw and the cedar is caulk sealed to keep moisture away from the hardwood. Should be an interesting debate on the best way.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

@ArlinLiss ?


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

Chris,

I know the WaxingMoon Humidors and cabinets are all made out of solid wood. I would imagine you would want a tight grained wood for this project. The Spanish cedar should be press fit into whatever you make and not glued as that will flex with humidity levels.


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

Still looking for some professional input on how they do it. I have some great hardwood and cedar but am curious on inside sealing techniques.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Daniel Marshall uses mahogany as the base wood.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Spanish cedar is actually a type of mahogany. Mahogany has similar moisture resistant properties, I would use that.


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

I am planning on doing a 3/4 inch solid wenge box and then lining the inside with 1/4 inch spanish cedar. My quandary is do I seal the wenge on the inside before lining with cedar or is it best to just caulk the back seams of the cedar to control the humidity?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Watch this video. This is the correct way to do it. Depending on where you live you may eliminate the 'seasoning' with distilled water as it may not need it.

How a Humidor is Built - YouTube


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I would also have my hygrometer visible from the outside so you don't open and close the lid all the time to see what the RH is.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I would use hard Maple or White oak but any hard wood will work the harder the better 
But if your going to line it with cedar use plywood They make a ton of hard wood plywoods and save some cash to buy smokes to fill it 

If you have any more ? send me a Pm would be happy to help


----------

